# Is this possible?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I hate, hate my Gibson SG standard because of the neck. It neck dives on me constantly! Plus, the neck is 3 inches longer than my other guitar. It feels terribly awkward to play. Would it be possible to change the neck for another more appropriate one? It's a solid body not like the bolt on, on my Parker.

I would never attempt this. I would take it to a luthier!

Are there other possibilities that I have not thought of. 

My poor baby just sits in the corner collecting dust. It's needs some serious attention.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

A luthier can basically do almost anything that your wallet can handle.
As much as you like the thought of owning a SG, your own admission
of hating it, has only one recourse. Sell/trade it for something else.
Your other alternative is to adapt/conquer.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't sell it as it was a Christmas present from my husband. I am going to take it in and see how much it will cost to have it revamped with another neck!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Any good recommendations for a luthier. I want someone who will respect the integrity of the guitar itself. I want someone who knows what their obviously doing!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't touch the neck. Two things will solve your problem. 

One buy a strap that is wider than normal and inhibits sliding at all costs - suede or the back side of leather maybe even better. 

Two - get lead weights from a supple store - if they're thick,pound them flat (lead is very soft). Get double sided tape and fix it to the back side end of the guitar near the strap button. You'll likely need between 0.5 - 1.5 lbs depending on the weight of the imbalance. This method is cheap, non invasive, and since the SG is so light to begin with, you really do have a chance in fixing this problem. 

Resetting a more inset neck will destroy the guitar and look odd. 

As Ebmm does, alternatively you could get a custom one made with the bridge much close to the end strap pin and avoid this all together.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll be honest. If I were you, I'd save up the money to get the neck replaced and buy a guitar similar to it that you will be happy with. It's probably going to cost you as much as a new/used guitar to get that neck replaced specially if you are looking for a really good luthier. Those guys don't charge cheap. If you think about it, when you change the neck, it's not the same guitar that was given to you. Just keep it and treat it like other stuff that you have received but are not using.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

How about Googling "Gibson SG neck dive issues" for more info about dealing with the neck dive and putting a capo on the 2nd or 3rd fret and retuning it to E for the neck length issue. Both are free.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Strap button extension, basically a steel or aluminum plate screwed to the back of the body and extending to about over the 12th fret. A button is bolted to that. There's a reason why Strats don't have this problem and it's because the button is positioned over the 12th fret.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Honestly, talk with your husband about it. I'm SURE that if he understood the issues, that he would want you to have something that you love. Even if you begged him to get it for you, sometimes what we think we want doesn't quite measure up and/or our needs change. Technically, if you trade it or sell it for money to put towards something you truly love, didn't he buy THAT for you? It's not like it's a family heirloom or anything. Another thought. Is there really any difference between selling/trading a gift and tearing it apart in such a drastic way?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

sambonee said:


> - get lead weights from a supple store -


[video=youtube;xOsjORziFoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOsjORziFoc[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> *Honestly, talk with your husband about it. I'm SURE that if he understood the issues, that he would want you to have something that you love. Even if you begged him to get it for you, sometimes what we think we want doesn't quite measure up and/or our needs change. * Technically, if you trade it or sell it for money to put towards something you truly love, didn't he buy THAT for you? It's not like it's a family heirloom or anything. Another thought. Is there really any difference between selling/trading a gift and tearing it apart in such a drastic way?


Thanks, JBFairthorne 

This would be my suggestion also. 

Have you talked to your husband about it?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, I agree with the fine forum members JB and Greco: if I was your husband and had given you that guitar, I would want you to be happy with it and play it with joy. I sensing you aren't an SG person, as much as you love that little AC/DC freak. 

Buying my first SG a few months ago, I can relate. They are ...... different. The neck seems so long and the balance is off a bit. It will never be my #1, but it serves it's purpose. If you had a Strat, an LP, a Tele, you would maybe find the SG fun for the differences (which is how I see it, unique and its own thing). But with only one other guitar besides the SG, I don't think it will ever get much use. Which, if I gave it to you, would disappoint me more than you trading it for something you really love. But everyone's different and you have to judge that situation for yourself.


I've bought a few guitars that I thought I really wanted. Turns out they weren't what I thought they were and the novelty wore off. But it isn't a dead end. So many guitars - so little time.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

So, your hubby would want you to keep a gift you hate?? Not very nice of him! I'm not serious, but I'm betting that you probably haven't had the inclination to let him know how you feel, try that and I bet he's all for a trade in for something else!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would also recommend against removing the neck. I have owned them and other neck heavy guitars and they are not for me. It happens. I would try to get some value out of it and get another guitar more to your liking. If they are not played they are just furniture.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

... or you can do like Tony Iommi does and put the strap pin on the upper horn.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

that's mentioned in the vid I posted. However, if that's not to your liking
(because it doesn't look quite right), screw it on the back of the horn.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sambonee said:


> Don't touch the neck. Two things will solve your problem.
> 
> One buy a strap that is wider than normal and inhibits sliding at all costs - suede or the back side of leather maybe even better.
> 
> ...





Mooh said:


> Strap button extension, basically a steel or aluminum plate screw to the back of the body and extending to about over the 12th fret. A button is bolted to that. There's a reason why Strats don't have this problem and it's because the button is positioned over the 12th fret.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.





laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;xOsjORziFoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOsjORziFoc[/video]





Hamstrung said:


> ... or you can do like Tony Iommi does and put the strap pin on the upper horn.


There are some good suggestions here and you can get some nice 4" padded leather straps on eBay in the $30-40.00 range.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

If you actually plan on installing a new neck, be prepared to pay the luthier to move the location of the bridge as well.

Better yet, don't mess with the neck on the guitar and take some of the great advice offered in this thread.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This. Plan A. Even a $40-60 strap is much cheaper Plans B or C.. At least 3" wide, maybe 4" wide. This has been suggested many times on different forums over the years. 

If you don't mind slender necks, you might want to try a '61 reissue and consider a swap. I'm not sure if they were discontinued or not and you might have to consider used.



sambonee said:


> Buy a strap that is wider than normal and inhibits sliding at all costs - suede or the back side of leather maybe even better.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

It's not the neck, it's that the body is too short.
Keep the guitar 'cause it's always nice to have a good 'lap' guitar.

It wasn't until I read about people's beefs with the neck dive that I realized that I've been playing mine since 74 and have never complained.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

+1 to move the strap pin. If that doesn't work, find a new #1.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

+1 on strap pin move

Also as a bonus - that moves the guitar backward on your body - ever so slightly- and the perceived long neck issue is mitigated

Markus


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am opting for moving the strap pin. How do I do this perfectly? I am so scared to do this myself.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> Thanks, JBFairthorne
> 
> This would be my suggestion also.
> 
> ...


Oh I have talked plenty of times. He said I would regret getting rid of it. I told him that I don't love it and that I want something I can play and love. He won't hear of it. He's really being a bit of a dufus about this. He has taken the chain saw that I bought him back to Home depot and got the one that he liked best and would serve the purpose it was intended for. He needed a bigger blade to chop huge trees down at the cottage. He did that so why can't I get another Parker that I would cherish and love? He knows how much I love my Parker. But no way! He says I will never come another one like I have. Big deal! Yes, it's in mint shape! It's a 95! And it's like Anguses! I don't play it though. It's just too awkward for a pipsqueak like me to play and get enjoyment out of it. Moving the pin seems like the best idea!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> I am opting for moving the strap pin. How do I do this perfectly? I am so scared to do this myself.


It just screws in. If you're hesitant, ask your husband to do it.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Dives are easy, lots of good suggestions here as for you neck issue I think it's more likely a body issue. Someone feel free to correct me if I am wrong but isn't the parker a longer scale than the SG.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nope Chitmo. I got out the yard stick and according to my measurements my Parker is 3 inches shorter in the neck.

- - - Updated - - -

But I have to make a new hole in the horn? Right? If so, do I do a pilot hole! IDK!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> It just screws in. If you're hesitant, ask your husband to do it.


Sure, if you would like to possibly split the wood.... Lola- drill a pilot hole first without question. Use a drill bit that's slightly smaller in diameter than the strap button screw and you can use tape on the drill bit as a depth gauge so that you don't drill too far (be a shame to come out the other side) or too shallow so that the hole isn't as deep as the screw is long. The easiest thing to do is just stick the screw through the strap button and use that as a guide as to where to place the tape to get the right depth.

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> Nope Chitmo. I got out the yard stick and according to my measurements my Parker is 3 inches shorter in the neck.


Actually Chitmo is correct- the *scale length *(distance from the nut to the bridge saddles)of the Parker is longer. Scale length is not the same as overall length of the instrument. The SG has a 24 3/4" scale length, the Parker has 25 1/2" scale length.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

Before you do that, have you tried any of the less destructive options that
were suggested previously? Leather strap (to grip your shirt) or maybe 
adding weight on the bottom of the strap or inside the control cavity?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow that's very selfish of your husband. I would just leave the guitar alone and not use it, if I was in your position. It's time to get a new guitar. 

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

I agree. Remind him about the chainsaw.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> Sure, if you would like to possibly split the wood.... Lola- drill a pilot hole first without question.


Of course you would. I should have mentioned that to her. I'm glad you did.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chito said:


> Wow that's very selfish of your husband. I would just leave the guitar alone and not use it, if I was in your position. It's time to get a new guitar.
> 
> Sent from my mobile computer.


Ya I know but I am married to him. What can I do!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

gtrguy said:


> Sure, if you would like to possibly split the wood.... Lola- drill a pilot hole first without question. Use a drill bit that's slightly smaller in diameter than the strap button screw and you can use tape on the drill bit as a depth gauge so that you don't drill too far (be a shame to come out the other side) or too shallow so that the hole isn't as deep as the screw is long. The easiest thing to do is just stick the screw through the strap button and use that as a guide as to where to place the tape to get the right depth.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I meant the whole guitar not just the neck!

- - - Updated - - -

I am NOT doing it and neither will my husband! I will take it to someone who knows what there doing. I am terrified actually of messing up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2015)

You mentioned in your 'parker problem' thread about how you liked the
Epi SG that you tried(?). For the money that you'll spend getting 'lola'
the way you want it, pick up an Epi g400 instead. mod that to your heart's
content without any fear or regrets? just a thought.

oh .. did I read a fart in the wind after post #32? not sure.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Late to the party. Not sure if you want to move the strap pin on the Parker or the SG but if it's the Parker, checkout this link. If it's the SG, lots of info on Google.

More info about moving the Parker Stap button


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> You mentioned in your 'parker problem' thread about how you liked the
> Epi SG that you tried(?). For the money that you'll spend getting 'lola'
> the way you want it, pick up an Epi g400 instead. mod that to your heart's
> content without any fear or regrets? just a thought.
> ...


No, no and No. I don't want a "knock off". I have to work with what I have. I did like playing the Epiphone. The quality of the SG real mcoy is a superior IMHO.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So I finally have come to a decision. I phoned L & M about changing both pins on my Gibson. I am taking it in for an estimate tomorrow! What if they screw up my guitar! Will there insurance cover any damage incurred while doing this mod for me?

Even if I bought an Epi g400 to mod my Gibson is still collecting dust and not being played.

How will this mod effect the resale value of my guitar. I can't for the life of me sell it but I was just wondering!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

You know, you don't always have to strap on the SG.
Just sit down and noodle around with it every now and 
then with it balanced on your leg. Have you tried weight 
added to the end of the strap?

It was also suggested that a change of strap from nylon/fabric to 
leather (to grip your shirt) works. I can attest to this. My last acquisition 
(DC LP) is neck heavy as well. I noticed that when I put on a fabric strap. 
When I exchanged it with a leather one, it stayed put.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> You know, you don't always have to strap on the SG.
> Just sit down and noodle around with it every now and
> then with it balanced on your leg. Have you tried weight
> added to the end of the strap?
> ...


I want to play for practices and jams. I need a strap!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd be inclined to try the steel ball bearings in the control cavity.

The sticky strap solution doesn't solve the problem for me. The body is just too light, which I realize was one of the reasons SGs came out in the first place, but I'll take the weight over neck dive.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Lola said:


> ...I phoned L & M about changing both pins on my Gibson....How will this mod effect the resale value of my guitar. I can't for the life of me sell it but I was just wondering!


I think you said earlier that it's a '95 so I can't imagine it losing much overall value...maybe 5% _max_. Honestly, it's virtually impossible to "screw up" such a simple mod (assuming pilot holes are drilled first, which everyone learned in wood shop) so there's really no reason to worry.


----------

